# VAC Error



## upandatom (22 Nov 2018)

Alright So heres the story, 

In 2016, I was provided with CIA due to one condition, meeting the Severe and Permanent Category. 
I was granted Grade 3, Due to Time in, etc. 

Fast forward to 2017/2018, I have another condition, that existed at the same time, however, trying to get into the specialist to properly diagnose took much longer, as it was not deemed life threatening/medical emergency. (hearing, Tinnitus, I have close to 400 DSHL across four frequencies, )

This was listed on the CIA Reassessment, as a second condition, with the Audiogram attached, showing that the DSHL Exceeds the 300 threshold for considering it Severe and Permanent, (FYI- It is degrading yearly, in late 2016 my DSHL total was near 320/340)
I hunt, but wear ear pro- and have missed both seasons for Deer since, and had one turkey outing where we used bow, so there is no excuse for the decline of hearing from my personal life. 

On the Reassessment and Departmental review request, I had stated please see the Audiogram as it shows Hearing loss in Excess of 300 DSHL to be considered for Severe and Permanent. 

Having two Severe and Permanent disabilities, Qualifies me for Grade 2, I tried to find it on the page, however the PFL propaganda has flooded in and I cant find the proper wording that they had used. 

Please keep in mind, I currently am employed, where hearing is the utmost importance, as I deal with customers on the phone, and must be able to hear audio messages, prompts etc. So a continued hearing loss, will result in longer being employable in my current field. 

Needless to say, the reassessment from the departmental review was rejected on the grounds that no new medical evidence had been provided (false), as well as not having in excess of 300 DSHL. Again False, Audiogram proof(these were the only two reasons) 

This was a departmental review, for a rejected Reassessment with the same criteria, This is a simple question of someone not reading or understanding the request, Has anyone encountered this, I have already waited since January, on Both the Reassess and now the review. 

So Seeing that the member that reviewed is outright wrong, with their reasons for rejecting it, how do I go about fighting it? is there a way around going through BPA with it, so not having to wait in excess of another 6 months plus.


----------



## Teager (22 Nov 2018)

Since you have gone through the review process and aren't getting anywhere I suggest the Ombudsman.


----------



## upandatom (23 Nov 2018)

Teager said:
			
		

> Since you have gone through the review process and aren't getting anywhere I suggest the Ombudsman.



I wrote the leprauchan and the shadow critic, ccd my MP, I know CCing Trudope would be a waste


----------



## Nasus (22 Jul 2019)

VAC overlooked my Rx for a masking device, when they gave me only 5% award last July 2018 for my tinnitus.  I told them about my Rx through my VAC account, the very same day they notified me that I was getting my 5%.  I told them my Rx was in my file, and that my award amount should be 10%, not 5%.  Their response was for me to put in a Dept Review.  I asked them to just change the award percentage, since I haven't even been paid out yet and they said they wouldn't do that, because that is not the way their system works.  I put in my Dept Review through BPA (in July of 2018).  It's coming up to a year now and I'm still at Step 3 for the Dept Review, so I hear you on VAC screwing up even when information is on file.  BPA told me there is nothing they can do, as VAC is so backlogged. I'm just sent VAC another email the other day, asking where I sat in their queue and they said they are working on March 2018 Dept Reviews.  This has been a bunch of bullcrap with them since July of last year, and I'm not impressed.  If I don't hear from them by end month, I'm emailing the Minister of VA and telling him how this particular award scenario has played out thus far.


----------



## upandatom (17 Oct 2019)

Nasus said:
			
		

> VAC overlooked my Rx for a masking device, when they gave me only 5% award last July 2018 for my tinnitus.  I told them about my Rx through my VAC account, the very same day they notified me that I was getting my 5%.  I told them my Rx was in my file, and that my award amount should be 10%, not 5%.  Their response was for me to put in a Dept Review.  I asked them to just change the award percentage, since I haven't even been paid out yet and they said they wouldn't do that, because that is not the way their system works.  I put in my Dept Review through BPA (in July of 2018).  It's coming up to a year now and I'm still at Step 3 for the Dept Review, so I hear you on VAC screwing up even when information is on file.  BPA told me there is nothing they can do, as VAC is so backlogged. I'm just sent VAC another email the other day, asking where I sat in their queue and they said they are working on March 2018 Dept Reviews.  This has been a bunch of bullcrap with them since July of last year, and I'm not impressed.  If I don't hear from them by end month, I'm emailing the Minister of VA and telling him how this particular award scenario has played out thus far.



Any word on how it went? 
I still have nothing on my end.


----------

